# Suche Siemens ET200SP Bauteile + EATON - dringend



## bwlf51 (31 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem bei uns in der Firma eine Montagelinie abgebrannt ist, suche ich zum Wiederaufbau dringend die folgenden Bauteile:

6ES7512-1SK01-0AB0    1x
6ES7136-6DC00-0CA0   1x
6ES7134-6JD00-0CA1    2x
6ES7134-6HD01-0BA1   2x
6ES7136-6BA00-0CA0    1x

PXL-C63/4                       1x
ZP-NHK                           14x

Wäre echt genial, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte - oder jemanden kennt, der/die jemanden kennt - ihr wisst schon 


Vielen, vielen Dank schon jetzt an euch!
Ben


----------



## kleinhans (11 Februar 2022)

moin,
noch Bedarf?
Gruß
Michael


----------



## bwlf51 (11 Februar 2022)

Moin moin! Ja definitiv.


----------



## kleinhans (11 Februar 2022)

hast du mal ne Mailadresse?
hab hier 1x 6ES7136-6BA00-0CA0
und 1x 6ES7512-1SK01-0AB0
falls Interesse


----------



## bwlf51 (11 Februar 2022)

Hab dir eine persönliche Nachricht geschrieben.


----------

